# Anatolian Shepherd - 1 yr old



## Crowbar032 (Dec 6, 2011)

On a local livestock facebook page, someone is selling an Anatolian Shepherd male 1 year old. I've been looking around for one as we have lots of coyotes. He has been around goats/kids/chickens/cats/other dogs, owner is getting out of the business. Has anyone put in a dog like this (age/other animals) with their goats before? Things to look for before I commit to it? Questions to ask? Any special thing to do before just turning him loose in the pasture? 

Thanks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He is still a pup. I would not leave him alone with goats unsupervised.
One question would be is his level of aggression as far as strangers go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, he will have to be supervised and corrected when he does wrong.

Is he intact?

You would want to see how he is around their goats ect, that is a good indicator. But again, he is a pup as mentioned so, he will have to be watched at your place until he gets a bit older.


----------



## Crowbar032 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes he is intact. A trip to the vet for a snip will be one of the first orders of business. I did ask if he had ever bitten anyone and he hasn't. When you say he'll have to be "supervised" how would that work? Like I put him in the pasture for a few hours then take him out?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are able to watch or look out the window periodically to observe him and he does a no, no, or following a goat(stocking) to play or chase, you will be able to go out and correct him right away.
That is what i do, I do yell no, or I will go out a discipline, depending on what he did. Make sure he knows the word, " No".So it is easy to stop him ASAP.

Removing the dog when you are unable to watch, like at night or when you leave, he will have to be moved elsewhere ,until you can supervise him.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would keep him in a kennel or pen within the goat pen/pasture for the first couple weeks while you and the herd get to know him. At 1 year old he is not quite mature. Each day walk the perimeter of the guarding area with him and let him interact with the herd and make any corrections for playful behavior. Definitely do not just put him in the herd right away - too many horror stories that result in dead goats. Your goats are not used to him, and may take up chase if he gets over excited by his new environment.


----------



## Crowbar032 (Dec 6, 2011)

Just an update....

I did end up getting the dog. His name is Sprocket. As several of you mentioned, he liked the goats more than they liked him initially. I've been monitoring and correcting as needed and tying him in the barn at night. I also got a shock collar to assist. He seems very smart and has responded to correction well. He is a big sweetie and likes to be petted.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad he is doing well.


----------

